# MGS HD Collection will include Metal Gear 1&2



## prowler (Aug 12, 2011)

Hideo Kojima has announced via twitter that the upcoming Metal Gear Solid HD Collection will include the original Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake. There won't be a product code for Metal Gear 1, but considering MGS3 is subsistence specification...Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake will be included.[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Source
Five games... Godly collection.
Still a shame MGS1 isn't included, will have to buy it from PSN and play them in order.

The Metal Gear Solid Ultimate HD Collection adds Metal Gear Solid 1 and Metal Gear Solid 4.

In total, then, you'll receive MGS4, MGS3 (Subsistence), MGS2, MGS1 (via PSN download code), Peace Walker, MG1 and MG2.

Zavvi has snapped up the world exclusive rights to the Metal Gear Solid Ultimate HD Collection. It costs £69.85.

The MGS Ultimate HD Collection is only available on PS3 at Zavvi.

Zavvi promotes a release date of 25th November. We're double-checking this with the publisher.

The Ultimate HD Collection of Metal Gear Solid comes in Steelbook casing. Each copy is individually numbered to make you feel extra special.

Five PSN art cards are thrown in for free as well.

In Japan, the standard MGS HD Collection includes a code for the Game Archives version of Metal Gear Solid 1. Presumably that's the same code offered in the Ultimate HD Collection.

The standard Metal Gear Solid HD Collection will also be available on Xbox 360. [/p]




Source


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

oh my gosh...

must get this!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

The MSX 1&2 and not the NES ones?  Sweet.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 12, 2011)

That's friggin awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So... one thing that STILL bothers me. Are these the original versions (Sons of Liberty and Snake Beater Eater or are these the remakes (Substance and Subsistence) with the "proper" names? I will be legitimately sad if I can't play the Skateboarding minigame.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> That's friggin awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would suspect they're the originals due to the fact that they had to put in the news that MG 1+2 were being added when they are in Subsistence already.  That said they are on a separate disk in Subsistence so it's just a theory.


----------



## prowler (Aug 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> That's friggin awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MGS3 will be Subsistence, don't think they've said anything about MGS2 yet.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's pretty sweet. This is gonna be an instant pickup for me.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm wondering why collections like these never seem to include the original game. Silent Hill did it as well. Marketed as the Silent Hill Complete Collection, yet it was missing...uhh...Silent Hill. Seems kinda derp to not have the original Metal Gear Solid on this, preferably the Twin Snakes remake as it's rare as hell these days.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said that?  SWEET...wait...crap.  I just wasted money on Subsistence a month before this was announced...


----------



## Midna (Aug 12, 2011)

But, but...

Still no MGS1!


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 12, 2011)

kojima said that "Metal Gear Solid 2 HD release would be based on "subsistence,""

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/08/12/mgs-hd-c...ldwide-mgs1-co/

it still doesn't fully confirm that mgs2 will be substance version though.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 12, 2011)

i would really love this collection esp since i havent finished any MGS and kinda enjoyed part 1. (my friends became crazy about it like many others)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2011)

5 games for the price of one?

Yeah, buying this and playing with some friends. My biggest hope is either local or online play for Peace Walker.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be purchasing this

...when I get a PS3.

;_;


----------



## prowler (Aug 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> 5 games for the price of one?
> 
> Yeah, buying this and playing with some friends. My biggest hope is either local or online play for Peace Walker.


Also the DLC songs.
Can't forget about them DLC songs.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 12, 2011)

Whoa, so much MGS for your buck...

I wish I had the patience to play these games. :C


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> 5 games for the price of one?
> 
> Yeah, buying this and playing with some friends. My biggest hope is either local or online play for Peace Walker.


And hopefully Subsistence as well.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd have preferred MGS1 a LOT more.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I'd have preferred MGS1 a LOT more.



That^

Although it will be interesting to see if they do anything to the originals, I really don't have much interest in playing them.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2011)

When is this coming out again?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 12, 2011)

November 8th for America, towards the end of November for Europe.

I am so glad this is not a PS3 exclusive; I would've figured Sony would've tried some sort of shenanigans to keep Peace Walker to themselves. Now I just need to get a working 360...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 13, 2011)

Dunno how they can release this and at the same time release MGS3 on its own for 3DS. At least they could include Ghost Babel.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 13, 2011)

MGS 3D now looks like pathetic crap. I really believe Kojima Productions will neglect that.

Anyways this pack is awesome, definite buy for me.


----------



## Midna (Aug 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> 5 games for the price of one?
> 
> Yeah, buying this and playing with some friends. My biggest hope is either local or online play for Peace Walker.


Guild? Is that you? I expected something more like...

"Bah, remakes. They expect me to pay even more money for games I've already bought and payed twice each. Unless there's some radical new content, I can't justify a purchase"

Maybe the MGS series is exempt from such reasoning. I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 13, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep reading about them adding more stuff in from other metal gear, but
the should just make a mini Metal Gear 3D Collection. 

Port/Remake all Metal Gears that 3DS can handle, but whatever.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 13, 2011)

Hell yes.

As cool as the 3DS MGS3 port was looking, it's difficult to overlook that, for the same or around the same price, I can get a prettier version plus 4 other games.

I'm curious if Kojima will add anything to the handheld version to compensate for this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> I'm curious if Kojima will add anything to the handheld version to compensate for this.
> 
> I don't think Kojima's involved in the 3DS version. Otherwise I think he'd be facepalming quite hard.
> 
> ...



This also doesn't seem as half assed. It's at least the special edition of one game, plus basically 4 others, for the price of one. MGS is also an amazing series and Peace Walker in the package really changes a lot of things (especially being able to expand upon its multiplayer and having the dual analogs really makes it a different playing experience). I'm usually pretty annoyed by lazy ports and remakes (like MGS3D) but this one seems to be adding enough bang for your buck.

If they add Metal Gear Online from MGS3 Subsistence then I'll be blown away. I doubt they will though.

EDIT: Side note for all, the MGS2: Subsistence version is also featured.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This also doesn't seem as half assed. It's at least the special edition of one game, plus basically 4 others, for the price of one. MGS is also an amazing series and Peace Walker in the package really changes a lot of things (especially being able to expand upon its multiplayer and having the dual analogs really makes it a different playing experience). I'm usually pretty annoyed by lazy ports and remakes (like MGS3D) but this one seems to be adding enough bang for your buck.
> 
> If they add Metal Gear Online from MGS3 Subsistence then I'll be blown away. I doubt they will though.
> 
> EDIT: Side note for all, the MGS2: Subsistence version is also featured.


Don't forget! It's going to be in 60 FPS.


I'd be all over this, if I didn't buy the MGS Essential collection (1,2,3 in one collection. It was released around when MGS4 came out). 

Dear Konami. ANY NEW CONTENT FOR ZOE COLLECTION AND SILLENT HILL COLLECTION? I will literally buy 4 copies of both.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd laugh my ass off if twin snakes is re-released using snake eater's 3ds engine as an unlock for beating snake eater 3ds.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2011)

There's also an Ultimate edition coming out that does features the original MGS and MGS4 (for the PS3 exclusively, obviously). May be Europe only (only found the news on Eurogamer).

The Metal Gear Solid Ultimate HD Collection adds Metal Gear Solid 1 and Metal Gear Solid 4.

In total, then, you'll receive MGS4, MGS3 (Subsistence), MGS2, MGS1 (via PSN download code), Peace Walker, MG1 and MG2.

Zavvi has snapped up the world exclusive rights to the Metal Gear Solid Ultimate HD Collection. It costs £69.85.

The MGS Ultimate HD Collection is only available on PS3 at Zavvi.

Zavvi promotes a release date of 25th November. We're double-checking this with the publisher.

The Ultimate HD Collection of Metal Gear Solid comes in Steelbook casing. Each copy is individually numbered to make you feel extra special.

Five PSN art cards are thrown in for free as well.

In Japan, the standard MGS HD Collection includes a code for the Game Archives version of Metal Gear Solid 1. Presumably that's the same code offered in the Ultimate HD Collection.

The standard Metal Gear Solid HD Collection will also be available on Xbox 360. [/p]

Source


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

I want it but I already have MGS4 and with Dead Island, Skyrim and that Ico collection coming up, won't have enough, aha.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> There's also an Ultimate edition coming out that does features the original MGS and MGS4 (for the PS3 exclusively, obviously). May be Europe only (only found the news on Eurogamer).
> 
> -Snip-


O_O  if it turns out to come out stateside, you just made my day.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> There's also an Ultimate edition coming out that does features the original MGS and MGS4 (for the PS3 exclusively, obviously). May be Europe only (only found the news on Eurogamer).
> 
> The Metal Gear Solid Ultimate HD Collection adds Metal Gear Solid 1 and Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> ...


The power of Bluray I suppose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



If this will be released for the PSV I will be like... "HOLY CRAP YOU MADE MY DAY X999999999"


I don't think the spoiler will happen... These MGS games are much more enjoyable on a home console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> The power of Bluray I suppose?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MGS4 is also massively sized and PS3 exclusive. MGS is also only available for download on the PSN Store.

As for a Vita port, highly unlikely. Try fitting all of these games on a bunch of 4GB carts, unless they made it a massive downloadable title.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 15, 2011)

That ultimate collection sounds nice but I already have MGS4 and MGS1 so I don't think I'll get it. If it was twin snakes then I would probably be more inclined to get it


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2011)

A Twin Snakes port to the 360?

I'd buy that day one, no matter the price or what (if any) bonuses they gave it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Guild, you should post that as news.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 15, 2011)

haven't played mgs for ages.....
brings back memories


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> There's also an Ultimate edition coming out that does features the original MGS and MGS4 (for the PS3 exclusively, obviously). May be Europe only (only found the news on Eurogamer).
> 
> The Metal Gear Solid Ultimate HD Collection adds Metal Gear Solid 1 and Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> ...



damn that sucks for us usa peeps.


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> damn that sucks for us usa peeps.


No, you can import it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 18, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really wanted it, you could import it from their site and ship it out to the US.

Since the PS3 isn't region-locked, it should work out fine.


----------



## Saionji (Aug 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The standard Metal Gear Solid HD Collection will also be available on Xbox 360.


Shit


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you have no way of playing MGS1 and...



Spoiler: MGS4


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The MGS HD collection being on the 360 is bad?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 18, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Saionji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means that the Ultimate Edition will be PS3 exclusive. He obviously wanted it to be for Xbox 360 as well


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 18, 2011)

damn i want this but i may reconsider since no MGS1(MGS1 is godly of the four games IMHO)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah, that was kind of unclear from the quoted text. I thought that had been known for a while.

Thanks for clearing that up then.


----------



## Saionji (Aug 18, 2011)

No))) I actually don't like what the PS3 exclusive go for 360...
Interesting how much Microsoft pay for that...?) Bastard's...

And yeah *Gahars* it's so bad like a world end's for all PS3 owners)


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> No))) I actually don't like what the PS3 exclusive go for 360...
> Interesting how much Microsoft pay for that...?) Bastard's...


I don't know how you're complaining when MGS has generally been a Sony console game. At least you're getting something.
Get a PS3.
INB4GBC


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> No))) I actually don't like what the PS3 exclusive go for 360...
> Interesting how much Microsoft pay for that...?) Bastard's...
> 
> Huh?
> ...



There was The Twin Snakes (Gamecube) and MGS2: Substance (Xbox). It's "Sony favoritism", not exclusive. Kinda like Final Fantasy nowadays.


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

I edited so edit yours to edit my edit. |:


----------



## Saionji (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 360 in past))) I have sell it and buy PS3 when JailBreak is up)))
I really like Sony exclusives and now most famous of them was sold to Microsoft(((
It's sad you now...


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 18, 2011)

downloadable eyy ... i'll pass 

Im just getting the standard collection, still debating whether i should pirate it on 360 or buy legit on PS3 - considering Kojima it will be more polished on the Pee S 3 but i suppose you can't tell now, i like supporting his work so most probably i'll get it on PS3 anyway.

Also, Zone of the Enders remake, insta buy for me as well, those are coming later in 2012 - guess that will save me a little bit of money then


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> I have 360 in past))) I have sell it and buy PS3 when JailBreak is up)))
> I really like Sony exclusives and now *most famous of them was sold to Microsoft*(((
> It's sad you now...


Like what?


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 18, 2011)

I just might get this.
The only MGS game I owned was MGS 3 and I never played it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 18, 2011)

Now, are these games (excluding MG 1 & 2 and MGS) ports or remakes? I doubt they are running under emulation, but are they doing anything else other than just increasing the frames-per-second, increasing the resolution, and adding achievements and trophies?


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Now, are these games (excluding MG 1 & 2 and MGS) ports or remakes? I doubt they are running under emulation, but are they doing anything else other than just increasing the frames-per-second, increasing the resolution, and adding achievements and trophies?


Textures (MGSW for example would look shit)
But they are just ports, HD ports.


----------



## Saionji (Aug 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Like what?


MGS off course and for example LA Noir and FF13...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 18, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FF13 isn't sony exclusive and it was not sony's choice it was SE.  they only used sony for 7-12.  and when was la noir ever said to be sony exclusive?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Luck that is the msx2 version

Because NES version sucks


----------



## machomuu (Aug 18, 2011)

dsisbetterthanxbox said:
			
		

> Luck that is the msx2 version
> 
> Because NES version sucks


I second that notion.


----------



## prowler (Aug 18, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Saionji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFXIII was going to be a PS3 exclusive though.
360 version was only announced late in FFXIII development and there was lots of rumours going around Microsoft paid Square Enix for it plus the fact FFXIII was delayed because of the 360 version doesn't help.

I'm not sure if those rumours were confirmed fake or true though.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 19, 2011)

Saionji said:
			
		

> No))) I actually don't like what the PS3 exclusive go for 360...
> Interesting how much Microsoft pay for that...?) Bastard's...
> 
> And yeah *Gahars* it's so bad like a world end's for all PS3 owners)



So more people having the chance to enjoy a great game series is a terrible thing? (If that's what you are trying to say) 

I don't think I follow your logic there at all. The more people that get to experience these classic games, the better, in my opinion. This is in no way bad unless you're a console fanboy, and really, is it worth getting upset over the idea of someone with a different console having fun?


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> The MSX 1&2 and not the NES ones?  Sweet.


MSX is canon; NES ones are outsourced jobbers. Kojima flat out admitted that he didn't even know they were in production until it was too late to do anything, what with copyright law being what it was back then.

Thus, if you care about canon, the NES Metal Gears simply weren't.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Aug 20, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I hope that MGS2 will be Substance.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 20, 2011)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJames2100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I hope that MGS2 will be Substance.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_Gear_So...Sons_of_Liberty
Bout mid-way.


----------

